# My new hobby



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I love my new hobby but the learning curve is very steep.

This is my best effort so far. The steel is D2 and the hangles are two tone G10.

The whole thing is done from scratch. Square blocks and sheets, including the handles.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Really nice. I like the handle. Cool idea. Are you aiming for something Damascus style in the near future ?


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

gimli said:


> Really nice. I like the handle. Cool idea. Are you aiming for something Damascus style in the near future ?


 I will be making fancy stuff in the near future I hope. Exotic handles and beautiful steel.

At the moment I have a limited range of tools and equipment and would not be able to do them justice in finishing standard.

For that stuff I would want to mirror polish everything and do the materials justice.

The G10 handles I am using only requires 60 grit rough shaping then 240 grit to smooth it and then two stages on a polishing machine to get the color out.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

I know nothing about knifes , but I do like the colours in the handle .

good job :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

That does look good , congratulations . :thumbs_up:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Looking good you have done a great job well done :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's a bit of "van spring Damascus" walnut handle, blade has still to be profiled.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Here's a bit of "van spring Damascus" walnut handle, blade has still to be profiled.


 So beautiful, will have to try it


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> So beautiful, will have to try it


 Old rotary mower blades are a good source of steel for making blades, and old Merc van leaf springs. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Old rotary mower blades are a good source of steel for making blades, and old Merc van leaf springs. :thumbsup:


 We had a hobby bobby working with us a bit back and he was a typical over the top knob spending most of his shift trying to arrest all and sundry in the carpark and so on.

To be fair we did wind him up a bit so he would got and check tax discs and tyre.

One time we decided to see who could make the most offensive weapon and try and get him to arrest us all.

This was my attempt which was nothing compared to what a couple of the other lads turned out.

:laugh: :laugh:










Old M42 bi-metal bandsaw blades with a 2/3 tpi variapitch. Cut through pretty much the toughest steel.

We thought Hobby was going to phone in for back up and a paddy wagon.

:biggrin:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice work Xellos! I've often been tempted to give it a go. Think I'd probably go with 01 tool steel though (mostly because I've a whole bunch of old files and such which can be re-purposed)

Keep at it. You'll be getting commissions before too long


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

hughlle said:


> Nice work Xellos! I've often been tempted to give it a go. Think I'd probably go with 01 tool steel though (mostly because I've a whole bunch of old files and such which can be re-purposed)


 For me old files are to brittle and not much use for making knives.

Whilst they are tools made of steel and in a group described as tool steel the final condition of the material largely depends on the heat treatment processes.

The other consideration is how will you work with it to turn it into a knife. They are already hard enought to cut steel so will require some sort of grinding process which unless you have the right kit introduces heat which changes the properties again.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tool_steel

https://www.metalsupermarkets.com/tool-steel-applications-grades/

http://m.americanmachinist.com/cutting-tools/chapter-1-cutting-tool-materials


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Indeed. Put people do it all the time with great results, it's free material to play with, and the old man has more tools than he knows what do do with (no idea why he owns them, he never seems to use anything but spanners he doesn't own so is always borrowing mine)

And I'm one of those guys who prefers to recycle something old into something new. Otherwise known as a cheapskate :laugh: more money for booze.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

hughlle said:


> Indeed. Put people do it all the time with great results, it's free material to play with, and the old man has more tools than he knows what do do with (no idea why he owns them, he never seems to use anything but spanners he doesn't own so is always borrowing mine)
> 
> And I'm one of those guys who prefers to recycle something old into something new. Otherwise known as a cheapskate :laugh: more money for booze.


 Better invest in a decent pair of safety glasses, I have a feeling you might need them.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I have two 500mm x 150mm sheets of this D2 stuff lol.

The problem is in the knife community they want familiar steel types they know or own.

I do have to sell some of these knives because the gear was over £1K lol.

Yes I know, I could have had a nice used Omega with that.

It I get far enough with it then I hope I can get a nice watch down the line.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Nice work Xellos! I've often been tempted to give it a go. Think I'd probably go with 01 tool steel though (mostly because I've a whole bunch of old files and such which can be re-purposed)
> 
> Keep at it. You'll be getting commissions before too long


 I listened and learned from a proper old school knife maker,tool steal, if abused will chip on the cutting edge easily. Re-Profiling old butchers knives (which can be bought in charity shops for around £2) is a better option, if it's a knife you're going to use rather than look at. I've got a friendly machine shop with a water jet cutter, so no heat to alter the stainless steel.

It may look rough, but it's an everyday work tool, and you can split hairs with it.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> I listened and learned from a proper old school knife maker,tool steal, if abused will chip on the cutting edge easily. Re-Profiling old butchers knives (which can be bought in charity shops for around £2) is a better option, if it's a knife you're going to use rather than look at. I've got a friendly machine shop with a water jet cutter, so no heat to alter the stainless steel.
> 
> It may look rough, but it's an everyday work tool, and you can split hairs with it.


 How much do they charge for water jet cutting. I would love to have the profiles cut out instead of doing it all myself. However I am several hours drive from any shop with cutters there.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

These are the kitchen knives I use....originally bought for my son when he thought he wanted to be a chef.....that soon went out the window when he realised the hours he'd be working, and no social life. Kai Shun....Japanese and ridiculously sharp. The Santuko (bottom one) will just fall through a tomato with no pressure applied, and is the one I use the most.....and always on a wooden or plastic board, not directly onto a worktop or hard surface. Needs a special sharpening technique with reduced angles to keep the edge....I use a water stone to do this. If I remember correctly, the set of three was around the £200 mark and the Santuko was £150.

Edit: Can't go in a dishwasher because of the wooden handles...must be hand washed.....


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> These are the kitchen knives I use....originally bought for my son when he thought he wanted to be a chef.....that soon went out the window when he realised the hours he'd be working, and no social life. Kai Shun....Japanese and ridiculously sharp. The Santuko (bottom one) will just fall through a tomato with no pressure applied, and is the one I use the most.....and always on a wooden or plastic board, not directly onto a worktop or hard surface. Needs a special sharpening technique with reduced angles to keep the edge....I use a water stone to do this. The Santuko was £300 on its own.


 Bloody hell,

Wouldn't let DC near them, I'd have to take up opera singing (soprano). :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> How much do they charge for water jet cutting. I would love to have the profiles cut out instead of doing it all myself. However I am several hours drive from any shop with cutters there.


 I have "an arrangement".  The other way you can do it is get the required profile roughly cut on a guillotine then complete with a wet grinder.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> These are the kitchen knives I use....originally bought for my son when he thought he wanted to be a chef.....that soon went out the window when he realised the hours he'd be working, and no social life. Kai Shun....Japanese and ridiculously sharp. The Santuko will just fall through a tomato with no pressure applied, and is the one I use the most. Needs a special sharpening technique with reduced angles to keep the edge....I use a water stone to do this. The Santuko was £300 on its own.


 Yes VG-10 is good stuff. There was a steel that came before it called MBS-26. Apparently I read its VG-10 without vanadium and cobalt. It is said that the Japanese company who still use and sell it have perfected its heat treatment. Trouble is its still quite expensive, I get it directly from Japan to save a little, maybe £80 for an 8" chef knife.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> I have "an arrangement".  The other way you can do it is get the required profile roughly cut on a guillotine then complete with a wet grinder.


 An arrangement is the best way lol. I use an angle grinder and then 2 HP belt grinder. Its ok but its hard not to put a lot of heat through the steel when you do it.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> An arrangement is the best way lol. I use an angle grinder and then 2 HP belt grinder. Its ok but its hard not to put a lot of heat through the steel when you do it.


 A flap grinding disc cuts down on the heat generated considerably.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I use this very model for all my work tools....((not the japanese knives....they need a flat wet stone). This will sharpen a wood chisel or plane blade to razor sharpness....and I mean razor. You can shave the hairs off your arm with a chisel sharpened on this....and that's a blimmin' good test as far as I'm concerned. The very fine wheel revolves slowly through a water bath (underneath the wheel, and prevents blueing), and the rest, once adjusted to the correct position with the gauge supplied, keeps the blade at precisely the correct angle to the wheel. The leather stropping wheel on the other side, once charged with honing paste (looks like Solvol Autosol) will remove the burr from grinding and polish the edge to a razor. Not a cheap machine, but well worth the outlay.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I use these, still not cheap though because its diamonds crushed on the stones.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

xellos99 said:


> I use these, still not cheap though because its diamonds crushed on the stones.


 I have diamond files too, but you still need to burnish the edge on a leather strop to remove any burrs and polish it.....that's what gives you that perfect edge. You might think that 'Stanley' blades are the sharpest......you can do way better than that with a strop and some honing paste.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I use this very model for all my work tools....((not the japanese knives....they need a flat wet stone). This will sharpen a wood chisel or plane blade to razor sharpness....and I mean razor. You can shave the hairs off your arm with a chisel sharpened on this....and that's a blimmin' good test as far as I'm concerned. The very fine wheel revolves slowly through a water bath (underneath the wheel, and prevents blueing), and the rest, once adjusted to the correct position with the gauge supplied, keeps the blade at precisely the correct angle to the wheel. The leather stropping wheel on the other side, once charged with honing paste (looks like Solvol Autosol) will remove the burr from grinding and polish the edge to a razor. Not a cheap machine, but well worth the outlay.


 They're very good, I use a smaller version with a jig to re-profile wood turning chisel's

Then a mop with paste to give a bright edge.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I feel a pic of my 9" angle grinder coming on

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I feel a pic of my 9" angle grinder coming on
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Show me yours & I'll show you mine. artytime:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> They're very good, I use a smaller version with a jig to re-profile wood turning chisel's
> 
> Then a mop with paste to give a bright edge.


 Are you into wood turning, Alan.....if so we may have found another common interest. Sadly, it's many years since I had a wood turning lathe, but I did everything, from lace bobbins, pens (from offcuts of 'Corian'....my supplier knew the guy that invented it!), bowls, fruit, eggs.....you name it, I did it. Am in negotiations with an old friend to aquire a 'Record' lathe to keep me busy in retirement. Loved turning 'green' wood......the shavings flying over your shoulder in a continuous ribbon...... :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> Show me yours & I'll show you mine. artytime:






























Bring it on Son

:biggrin:

Never bet with Bond

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Are you into wood turning, Alan.....if so we may have found another common interest. Sadly, it's many years since I had a wood turning lathe, but I did everything, from lace bobbins, pens (from offcuts of 'Corian'....my supplier knew the guy that invented it!), bowls, fruit, eggs.....you name it, I did it. Am in negotiations with an old friend to aquire a 'Record' lathe to keep me busy in retirement. Loved turning 'green' wood......the shavings flying over your shoulder in a continuous ribbon...... :thumbsup:


 Many a happy hour in the workshop after work, only way I could unwind some days.

Sadly due to my failing frame standing bent in one position for long periods is a problem now.

I'll get some pics together & post.

You'll have to start a blog Roger. :thumbsup:



BondandBigM said:


> Bring it on Son
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 I surrender...you win. :notworthy:

The LV tipped it. :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> I surrender...you win. :notworthy:
> 
> The LV tipped it. :laugh:


 I might have a blurry picture of the university I went to as well

:laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Many a happy hour in the workshop after work, only way I could unwind some days.
> 
> Sadly due to my failing frame standing bent in one position for long periods is a problem now.
> 
> ...


 Sadly, Alan, I think the blog forum was a bit of a 'pig in a poke'....no one seemed to go there.....that's why I returned to the thread I started years ago called 'Mowing the Grass'....a thread dedicated to the daily goings on on a private estate which I manage. Have you seen it? It seems to be quite popular with some members, but I believe that's because it's an unusul job. If you would like to peruse it (it's quite long now, and I have returned to it seeing as the blog forum wasn't a hit), just click below....... :thumbsup:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/76760-mowing-the-grass/&do=embed


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I might have a blurry picture of the university I went to as well
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I was never as 'bright' as you then, although, the school I should have attended was approved. :laugh:



Roger the Dodger said:


> Sadly, Alan, I think the blog forum was a bit of a 'pig in a poke'....no one seemed to go there.....that's why I returned to the thread I started years ago called 'Mowing the Grass'....a thread dedicated to the daily goings on on a private estate which I manage. Have you seen it? It seems to be quite popular with some members, but I believe that's because it's an unusul job. If you would like to peruse it (it's quite long now, and I have returned to it seeing as the blog forum wasn't a hit), just click below....... :thumbsup:
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/76760-mowing-the-grass/&do=embed


 Cheers Roger, I would hate to post in the wrong section :yes: , not being very bright you know. :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> I was never as 'bright' as you then, although, the school I should have attended was approved. :laugh:


 :laugh: :laugh:










Old school scran at break time as well





































@hughlle

I think the word might be "provenance" but as usual I'll stand corrected if it's not

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> I was never as 'bright' as you then, although, the school I should have attended was approved. :laugh:
> 
> Cheers Roger, I would hate to post in the wrong section :yes: , not being very bright you know. :laugh:


 Alan...you're the sharpest needle in the box......I was going to say 'Prick'....but didn't think it was appropriate or necessary! :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> I was never as 'bright' as you then, although, the school I should have attended was approved. :laugh:


 I studied something or other,












BondandBigM said:


> I feel a pic of my 9" angle grinder coming on
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I used to have an old treadle grinder. I sold it along with a load of stuff I have lived to regret. :angry:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Old school scran at break time as well


 Bond!

Behave for f!#=+ sake, the staff retire at 9pm. :bash:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> Bond!
> 
> Behave for f!#=+ sake, the staff retire at 9pm. :bash:


 At least the sausages are round !!!

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Alan...you're the sharpest needle in the box......I was going to say 'Prick'....but didn't think it was appropriate or necessary! :laugh:


 Just as well you didn't, DC would have said "If it gets any smaller you'd have a hole in your belly" :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Bond!
> 
> Behave for f!#=+ sake, the staff retire at 9pm. :bash:


 Have you never had manifold sausage roll ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> At least the sausages are round !!!
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Yeah....I agree with Alan.....stop showing us late night treats. She's gone to bed and if I want something, I've got to get up and make it myself. As the old saying goes.......'you don't buy a dog then bark yourself'.....if she sees this, I'm dead......


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyone fancy coming to the chippy. :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Welding rod quiver. Perfect for heating pies to optimum temperature. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Anyone fancy coming to the chippy. :biggrin:


 Yep! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I've just opened a bag of Doritos (tangy cheese)......goodnight all :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> I've just opened a bag of Doritos (tangy cheese)......goodnight all :thumbsup:


 Can I have some?........ :huh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yep! :thumbsup:


 Feck that

I'm off round the boozer for a late night couple of V&RB's !!

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Feck thatI'm off round the boozer for a late night couple of V&RB's !!
> 
> :biggrin: :alcoholic:


 [email protected] the Doritos, Alan....I'm off down the boozer with Bond for a few! :alcoholic: :alcoholic:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

New model complete :


----------

